# 2nd Generation Texas Unicorn hatched out last night



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 12, 2007)

Finally my 2nd Generation Texas Unicorn hatched out last night with roughly 21 nymphs, not as good as the original ooth received fromm Yen that well bouble of this many. I think that is because taht this is the last few batch and yield less the fertile eggs. Wonder if those I sent out side of the country ever hatched? A lady from Poland brought me attention that if we send the ooth not too early nor too late the time, just one week to hatch upon arrival yield the best result. I hope there are more evidnces can reconfirm this wonderful observation.

Well, I got the quick answer, not from dynamic link ( from Yahoo album is no)!

The picture is not very clear as the deli-cup blurred the vision, somehow, barely we can see one is taking the fruit fly already. I add the 4th picture is better, yet far from professional. That is about the best my camera can do. Sorry!


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 12, 2007)

What is the one in the first pic eating?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 12, 2007)

robo mantis said:


> What is the one in the first pic eating?


taking the fruit fly


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 12, 2007)

Great job Luke!! My last few oothecae (ooth 10th - 12th) also have lower hatchling rate of about 15-20 nymphs so that's normal. I would keep the adult male individually and use him to remate the female after her 4th or 5th ooth. That might help although i haven't tested it yet, i am doing this right now for my adult female, some are getting into her 4th ooth.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the pics .. dont worry about the quality, we can see them and know what they are.  

I am really thinking about getting an ooth to go thru this experience.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats! This is a great species.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 12, 2007)

Cool i like the pictures


----------



## Mantida (Nov 12, 2007)

Unfortunately I haven't gotten any success in breeding them. The male and female just won't cooperate.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody,

experiences show when the temperature drops, the sudden death or bad moult become not uncommon.

somehow, water misting is not that critical for this species.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 14, 2007)

mantida said:


> Unfortunately I haven't gotten any success in breeding them. The male and female just won't cooperate.


Some adult male tend to be more skittish, so give them more time. Try other male if the male doesn't seem interested after a day.



Fisherman_Brazil said:


> Thanks everybody,experiences show when the temperature drops, the sudden death or bad moult become not uncommon.
> 
> somehow, water misting is not that critical for this species.


My experience with cooler temperature with this species is a slower growth rate, but not death or mismoulting. But the "cooler" tmeperature of mine is about 70-75F. Anything below 70F would certainly slow down thier appetite but i have never let the temp goes below that. This species is use to desert hot temperature from arid land, so misting is not compulsory. ALthough i noticed small nymphs of 1st - 3rd instar enjoy drinking from the mist.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 14, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> Some adult male tend to be more skittish, so give them more time. Try other male if the male doesn't seem interested after a day.My experience with cooler temperature with this species is a slower growth rate, but not death or mismoulting. But the "cooler" tmeperature of mine is about 70-75F. Anything below 70F would certainly slow down thier appetite but i have never let the temp goes below that. This species is use to desert hot temperature from arid land, so misting is not compulsory. ALthough i noticed small nymphs of 1st - 3rd instar enjoy drinking from the mist.


Thanks Brother for the anwsers.

Somehow, I am always afraid of more input by thinking I could be wrong and thus misleading people here. So bear with me, my friends, if I did not response all the input. Actually, all the responses are deeply appreciate.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 14, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> Some adult male tend to be more skittish, so give them more time. Try other male if the male doesn't seem interested after a day.


Actually, I don't think it's the male. I think it's my females. He mounts them, but they don't stop moving and he is so long he can't fit on her and he has to drag himself along with her. He ends up having to let go because she drags him across the ground and his legs hook on to things.


----------

